# Opera 11, amd64 & java (again)

## Martux

Whoa, I am so fed up with it...

Opera and java doesn't seem to work nicely ever.

Well, my problem is again, it doesn't work.

The old fix of

```

ln -s  /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.23/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so  /usr/lib64/opera/plugins/libnpjp2.so

```

doesn't work anymore. Neither does copying that file in any of Opera's plugin directories.

Does anyone of you have this running?

System-VM and plugins VM are both set correctly, so I am out of options here.

----------

## Martux

Wow, nobody has problems with Opera 11 and java anymore?

----------

